

Bike wheel stores energy from brakes, collects data, shares with iPhone - mcantelon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7y3qIQu3Gc

======
dc2k08
more info here: <http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-10415648-76.html>

